# Picture to TV keeps going



## need_TiVo_help (Nov 29, 2005)

Hey guys i've been using my new TiVo for about 3 weeks now and i have it hooked up to my NTL Digital STB and it was all working fine until xmas when i started getting a problem.

After around 2 hours of the Tivo being turned on the picture to the TV will just cut out. you can still control the Tivo as i can change the channel on my STB with Tivo and can go into TiVo menus but i just can't see anything.

When I press AUX on the remote i see the STB picture so its still going to the Tivo.

The only way i found to get it back normal is to unplug the Tivo at the mains and leave off for an hour then it's back to normal on power up but only lasts another few hours until the picture disappears agen.

Any suggestions what i could to or what it could be as it is now making me relluctant to use it due to consantly hard reseting it.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Hi, Is it a standard model with original hard drive or has it been upgraded?

I would suspect the Power Supply Unit in Tivo is sick...

These can be obtained from http://www.tivoland.com (Under Spares).

Automan.


----------



## need_TiVo_help (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks for the help. The TiVo in question is all Standard issue so old PSU and everything, nothing has been upgraded.

Any other suggestions before i try a new PSU ?


----------



## dave99 (Oct 30, 2002)

I guess you could check if the fan is running or clogged up with fluff?


----------



## need_TiVo_help (Nov 29, 2005)

hey guys,
update to my problem is i opened up the tivo and there was no visible probs and no dust in fan. Bought a new PSU from Tivoland as suggested and have now fitted it and the Tivo now seems to be working great! Been going 4 hours so far, hopefully carries on that way touch wood.

Further update, Tivo has gone off again as it was before so the new PSU has not helped so now i don't know what to do with it.


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

need_TiVo_help said:


> Hey guys i've been using my new TiVo for about 3 weeks now and i have it hooked up to my NTL Digital STB and it was all working fine until xmas when i started getting a problem.


Go back to the Seller?

It sounds like perhaps one of the IC's on the Tivo's Mpeg side is overheating by what you describe above which is a fairly major repair!

I'm guessing if you add the price paid to an estimated £80+ mobo repair, you may be better off getting a refund and investing in a unit with warranty!?


----------

